# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Ice Road Trucker Survival

## scabbyota

If you were a ice road trucker what would you pack for a survival situation?

----------


## Sourdough

We have Professional Ice Road Truckers who are forum members.

----------


## Justin Case

One of those survival suits like they have on deadliest catch may be kinda handy,,   

Warm sleeping bag,
food 
water
Sat Phone/GPS transponder thing.

----------


## scabbyota

I'm watching Ice road truckers now and thinking about I would take with me for survival. Maybe the professional ice road truckers on the board can tell what they take.

----------


## scabbyota

> One of those survival suits like they have on deadliest catch may be kinda handy,,   
> 
> Warm sleeping bag,
> food 
> water
> Sat Phone/GPS transponder thing.


Sounds good.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

There is a list of mandatory gear we used to have to have. It was all warm clothes and boots. Trucks have first aid kit requirements and radios any way. Pack a lunch and you are set. There is some training that needs to be updated if you havn't worked within 3 years. When conditions were real bad we convoyed. It's been a few years since I've been North of Fairbanks and  it may have changed some since we are getting more regulation everyday. I worked for Mukluk building iceroads during the pipelines construction and in 36 years of driving done just about everything up here. I have several younger relatives still working on the slope and it is much tamer than during construction. I will be headed up the Dalton tommorow but just to pump station 5 where it crosses the Yukon River. I don't miss it up north at all and the only reason I go there is for family, the jobs don't pay enough to make it worth my while anymore. They pay good but with my Union seniority I have my pick of jobs.

----------

